# Runde um den Frankfurter Flughafen 16. Februar 2020



## bluebike (1. Februar 2018)

Liebe MTB Freunde, 
auch in diesem Jahr gibt es wieder eine "Runde um den Frankfurter Flughafen". Sogar in drei Versionen.

*Termin: 18. Februar 2018
*
Wir freuen uns auch dieses Jahr wieder auf euch. Der Start-/Zielbereich ist um ein paar hundert Meter ins Niederräder Naturfreundehaus verlegt, weil auf der TSG eine andere Veranstaltung stattfindet. Außerdem gibt es kleine Verbesserungen an der Strecke und natürlich auch baustellenbedingte Umleitungen:/. 
Herzlich Willkommen beim RSC-Edelweiß.
Alle Informationen gibts hier


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Februar 2018)

Bin wohl dabei. 
Waffenwahl?  -  Eher Crosser oder Hardtail?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluebike (1. Februar 2018)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Eher Crosser oder Hardtail?



Hmmh, ja, eins von beiden. 
Guck dir den Film auf unserer Homepage an. Da kannst du dir ein Bild von der Strecke machen.


----------



## The_Lone_Rider (1. Februar 2018)

Bin sehr wahrscheinlich dabei auf der langen Runde.


----------



## Bejak (1. Februar 2018)

Ich mach auch mit.


----------



## Bejak (3. Februar 2018)

Fällt für mich wahrscheinlich doch aus. Muss an dem Tag wohl wo anders hin.


----------



## The_Lone_Rider (17. Februar 2018)

Wegen Erkältung/Bronchitis fällt die Fahrt für mich leider aus.


----------



## bluebike (31. Januar 2019)

Liebe unerschütterlichen WinterfahrerInnen, wie am geänderten Titel dieses Gesprächs zu erkennen ist, gibt es auch in diesem Jahr wieder eine "Runde um den Frankfurter Flughafen": 17. Februar, 8.00h bis 10.00h, Start ab Naturfreundehaus in Niederrad. Wegen der Sperrung des Mainufers in Kelsterbach werden wir heuer drei leicht modifizierte Routen anbieten. Sonst ist aber fast alles wie letztes Jahr. 
Alle Informationen zum Thema gibt es auf unserer Homepage: https://rsc-edelweiss.de/?page_id=90
Wir freuen uns auf euch. Drückt die Daumen für gutes Wetter.


----------



## bluebike (24. Januar 2020)

Liebe WintersportlerInnen, auch dieses Jahr wieder die herzliche Einladung zur "Runde um den Frankfurter Flughafen". Wie im Titel zu erkennen findet sie dieses Jahr am 16. Februar statt, Abfahrt zwischen 8:00h und 10:00h ab Naturfreundehaus in Frankfurt Niederrad, Am Poloplatz.
Alle Informationen zum Thema gibt es auf unserer Homepage: https://rsc-edelweiss.de/?page_id=90
Wir freuen uns auf euch. Drückt auch dieses Mal die Daumen für gutes Wetter.
Gruß, bluebike


----------



## bluebike (13. Februar 2020)

Liebe MTBler,
leider müssen wir die Veranstaltung „Runde um den Frankfurter Flughafen“ kurzfristig absagen. Für Sonntag sind stattliche Böen angekündigt. Auf dem Hintergrund der Schäden, die Sabine in der vergangenen Woche hinterlassen hat, stellt das ein für uns zu großes Risiko dar. Die Veranstaltung war mit viel Liebe und Engagement von vielen HelferInnen fast fertig vorbereitet. Das nutzt allerdings nichts, wenn jemand zu Schaden käme. Bitte habt dafür Verständnis. Wir freuen uns, euch bei der Rhein-Main-Rhein-Rundfahrt oder bei der nächsten Runde um den Flughafen begrüßen zu dürfen. 
Gruß, Bluebike


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Februar 2020)

Schade, aber verständlich.

DANKE für die Info.
Vermutlich hätten wir vor verschlossenen Türen gestanden.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

